
Numenta Introduces Breakthrough Theory for Intelligence and Cortical Computation - doener
https://www.businesswire.com/news/home/20181015005330/en/4463080/Numenta-Introduces-Breakthrough-Theory-Intelligence-Cortical-Computation
======
adrianmonk
Direct link to (pre-print, not peer-reviewed) paper:

[https://www.biorxiv.org/content/biorxiv/early/2018/10/13/442...](https://www.biorxiv.org/content/biorxiv/early/2018/10/13/442418.full.pdf)

------
doener
Discussion of the paper:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18223158](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18223158)

